# Pinky Promise



## sweetvi (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry Shimmie I could not make the call last night! I'm at this powerful mindblowing conference in ATL with Heather and Cornelius Lindsey ministry called Pinky Promise! Approx. 600-800 women are pouring their hearts to God praising and worshipping him. I'm blown away by the power of God and even the pastor Cornelius broke out in tears. Women are repenting, socializing and growing in the Lord. Will try to give more details soon....!


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Jan 27, 2013)

Please do I wish I was there! I've been following on instagram.


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 27, 2013)

Aaww sweetvi I'm happy you got to experience the conference, I soo wish I could have made it. I'm a part of a Pinky Promise group and it has been such an amazing experience. I'll definitely be at the next one.

Can't wait to read all about the conference!


----------



## stephluv (Jan 29, 2013)

sweetvi- I wonder if we passed each other or said hi and didnt even know it lol I was also at the conference...........IT WAS AMAZING!!!! and guess what I finally heard God's voice!!! YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 29, 2013)

stephluv

Did you see me?  I am very tall and one of the pretty girls!  Hshahahaha. 

What did he say!!!!!!!!!  How did he sound? Was it his voice or the holy Spirit!


 I just got in today.  I had to meet with old friends. Will definitely update everyone later today


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I want to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## stephluv (Jan 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> @stephluv
> 
> Did you see me? *I am very tall and one of the pretty girls!* Hshahahaha.
> 
> ...


 
sweetvi I KNEW I SAW YOU I was one of the short pretty girls  

I dont remember what he said but its been all i've been praying for and I remember it was one word and I was like YAY Thanks God  lol

LoveisYou- I dont even know where to begin but I took alot of pics lol


----------



## Amour (Feb 1, 2013)

I love heather and cornelius lindsey! God bless them and their family!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay ladies sorry I took so long but i needed my laptop in order to type everything I can remember without struggling on my tablet!

1st Day (1/24/13): It was a meet and greet. My roomate and I registered for our room which  iswhere the conference was held ( Westin-Atlanta Airport) which was absolutely beautiful by the way! There were at least 700 women there from all over including bahamas, canada, florida, mississippi, etc. The big plus was that it was also being streamed live for free for those who could not make it. How awesome is that?
So at seven the praise team worshipped and Heather Lindsey preached her sermon entitled Heart to Heart. She got really emotional and was so grateful for God's power and his love for us. She focused on letting go of randoms (people we knowwe won't marry but date because we are bored and lonely), stop rebelling, and give God 100% of us. At the end , we all turned and prayed for the person next to us either in pairs or groups regarding any needs.

2nd Day (1/25): At 0700 am she had quiet time with the women in our pajamas. She wanted us to make a commitment to spending at least an hour with God every morning by praising, praying, speaking to god and Journaling. We also needed to have a still time in that hour to hear what he is telling us! shortly after we had Zumba! I still can't get that song Good Morning by Mandisa out of my head lol loved it. At ten we had a guest speaker known as Jennifer Lucy Tyler ( she has a website and a book out) who focused on The Great Identity Crisis? who is our god? Do we even know who we are in Christ? btw she lived as a lesbian several years before she gave her life to Christ and god is so funny..he blessed her with a husband who was a virgin lol. Later that evening we had book signing and pictures with the speakers and Heather's husband spoke at 0700pm. All I have to say is that man is on fire! and had several women running to the alter and he cares so much for our soul that he broke out in tears!! His sermon was called WE ARE NOT FOR SALE! who and what is our pimp? and we need to let go of pacifying people's feelings and hold to what is the truth which is the bible!

3rd Day......


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 2, 2013)

3rd Day (1/26/13) : We started with quiet time and Zumba again and from 10-12 we had workshops. It included workshops fashion, finances and beauty! i gained some valuable information that i plan on implementing in my life. later Heather had a baby shower , more meet and greets, and a talent show that evening. The greatest highlight were the Men's panel!!  They answered several of the ladies questions from a single and married aspect and were very honest.  We had poetry, dancing and singing!. Heather Lindsey spoke at seven and her sermon focused on "your pregnant" She went into how we will be going through our trimesters and each one inculde different tess trials and tribulations! It made a lot of sense  This walk is not easy but so so so worth it! We must push forward and not go back to whats comfortable because what God have prepared for us worth more than what is here on earth!  

Last Day! (1/27/13)  They had their very first church service!!!!!!! and yes they are opening their church in the ATLANTA area so if you guys need a home church then i highly recommend them!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 2, 2013)

stephluv and LoveisYou

pics pics pics!! lol


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds like a great time and I like that she incorporated some girly stuff and health/fitness with the spirituality.   I didn't even know she did conferences.


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing sweetvi. 

Only thing, the live streaming wasn't free, it was $15 to view the 4 speaking sessions. I subscribed but the only one I was able to watch was Pastor Cornelius' message 'Not For Sale'. I agree it was moving and powerful and convicting.

I can't wait to be able to attend the next conference. The sisterhood and fellowship in my Pinky Promise group is such a blessing it is indescribable. I would just love being in a room of 700 sisters worshiping!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 2, 2013)

BrandNew oh okay sorry

This was her first conference and She will be having it next year again but  in the summer!


----------



## stephluv (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry ladies just seeing this...I didnt post my pics up yet but I will try to see if I can attach a few lol 

This was her first conference and yes she said that since ppl paid to come that she was going to charge $15 for the streaming just to be fair  I'm very happy that I was able to go and that it was such a good turn-out...who wouldnt want to be around beautiful women from all over praising and worshipping...i mean it was just such a positive energy! I think I hugged more ppl at the conference that I've never seen before then at my graduation lol I never met the young lady i roomed with until we met at the hotel to check-in lol But we've been keeping in touch and met another young woman who was volunteering that just vibed so great with us we all want to room together for next year lol

Somebody pm me on how I can get some pics in here and I will be sure to try to get this done this week


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi ladies, the info for the 2014 conference is up and registration is open! http://pinkypromiseconference.com/

I plan to attend! How about you ladies stephluv sweetvi


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 28, 2013)

hey girl!!!

my friend told me about it...I don't want to say yes just yet! A lot can happen until then but I will pay and reserve my spot sometime next week


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 28, 2013)

Heyyy! I just registered. I agree, a lot can happen in a year. I'm happy I have lots of wiggle room to plan way ahead. I'm excited!


----------



## Britt (Jul 1, 2013)

I would love to attend. I live in NYC and would have to book plane fare and hotel? Yesterday after church I was in their bookstore looking to buy a CD and I overheard two women talking about this, one was saying she planned on going and was trying to get the other girl to attend. 

I wouldn't mind if I had someone to go with me. I suppose I could go alone? I watched Heather Lindsey's video about being 'pregnant' and related it to your walk with God and it really moved me. Off to check out the deets in the link above.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 1, 2013)

Brittster
They make you feel like one of the sisters. You will not be alone.!!  Trust me


----------



## stephluv (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes I saw i contacted a few of the ladies I met while there too


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 4, 2013)

Brittster said:


> I would love to attend. I live in NYC and would have to book plane fare and hotel? Yesterday after church I was in their bookstore looking to buy a CD and I overheard two women talking about this, one was saying she planned on going and was trying to get the other girl to attend.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if I had someone to go with me. I suppose I could go alone? I watched Heather Lindsey's video about being 'pregnant' and related it to your walk with God and it really moved me. Off to check out the deets in the link above.



Brittster I'm excited to go and I'll attend even if I have to go alone. I'm the only one from my group that's registered so far but everyone else is excited to attend. I'll be flying in from the Caribbean. Hotel information is on the website as well and there's a discounted rate for attendees.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 10, 2013)

I reserved my spot the other day before everything was sold out. They can only take around 1100 if I'm not mistaken. They have two sessions Part A and Part B. Part A is for the entire three days and before six pm..

I don't know what will happen next year but at least my spot is saved.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 10, 2013)

www.pinkypromiseconference.com

The tickets are cheaper for the early bird special before May 24, 2014

I doubt they will have space by then because the site crashed a few days after registration was open..... LOL  God is Goood


----------



## stephluv (Jul 14, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I reserved my spot the other day before everything was sold out. They can only take around 1100 if I'm not mistaken. They have two sessions Part A and Part B. Part A is for the entire three days and before six pm..
> 
> I don't know what will happen next year but at least my spot is saved.



sweetvi Does his mean session b is not for the entire 3days? I was thinking of doing session B so I not be kicked out when I fall out in worship Ain't nothing worst then being in the moment and ppl ushering you out The last night was Saturday night for the last conference and the atmosphere was set! It would have been a shame if they asked us to leave when ppl were just falling out in tears worshipping and praying u know Keep me posted we have to meet


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe it is for the entire weekend but the preaching begins at 0600 for part A and 0800 for part B in the evening


----------

